# Short mid face is not ideal



## Tylermax (Apr 10, 2020)

*IMMA KEEP SPAMMING THIS UNTIL EVERY LAST ONE OF YOU COPERS UNDERSTAND. SHORT MID FACE IS FOR FEMALES. SHORT MID FACE SIGNALS SHORT FACIAL HEIGHT,WEAKNESS AND DWARFISM*


















*VS

MR. MOJO JOJO





SQUAREPANTS



*

SOME RANDOM MIDFACE COPER





*IF YOU THINK THESE GUYS ABOVE MOG JFL AT YOU *

*LONGER SPREAD OUT MIDFACE+ NARROW MASCULINE JAW + SET BACK MANDIBLE ALWAYS LOOKS BETTER*

EVERYONE LOOKS BETTER WITH LONGER MID FACE
CHICO










FROM NIGGER TO HIGH CLASS CRIMINAL





THE OPPOSITE. YOU COPE IF YOU THINK LEFT LOOKS BETTER


----------



## Elias (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 10, 2020)

you basically just said compact meeks looks better


----------



## needsolution (Apr 10, 2020)

Can you morph Brad Pitt with longer midface? Im curious.


----------



## Elias (Apr 10, 2020)

None of them have a long midface, its just longer than ideal


----------



## Papal_Guard (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 10, 2020)

and astroskys midface isnt compact its longish


----------



## Equinox (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Tylermax (Apr 10, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> you basically just said compact meeks looks better


Meant to put the morph in right side


Elias said:


> None of them have a long midface, its just longer than ideal


It's longer compared to the one you think is ideal moron


----------



## Pillarman (Apr 10, 2020)

that's not a midface, you're just making their lower third taller


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 10, 2020)

In some cases yeh a developed midface mogs a stunted or too compact midface. Some people with compact midfaces look better morphed with longer ones. This isnt true for every case however, and some indeed look better with more compact midfaces.


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 10, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> that's not a midface, you're just making their lower third taller


The chin is untouched open your goof eyes and look the changes


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 10, 2020)

Welcome to my ignore list


----------



## Lars (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Tylermax (Apr 10, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Welcome to my ignore list


Keep coping with your toddler mid face moron


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 10, 2020)

morph opry with a longer midface and you will finally take the compact midface pill


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 10, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> Keep coping with your toddler mid face moron


No you have it all wrong


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Apr 10, 2020)

*ABSOLUTELY FUCKTARD BRAINLET NONEXISTENT IQ GREYCEL TIER THREAD, I LOST HALF MY BRAIN FUNCTIONALITY READING THIS SHIT, HELP HUMANITY STARTING WITH THIS AROUND YOUR NECK




*


----------



## uglymofo (Apr 10, 2020)

over


----------



## Pillarman (Apr 10, 2020)

OP has zero IQ


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Apr 10, 2020)

But one the other hand if your midface is a horse face then...


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2020)

Fucking greycels


----------



## Doomerteen (Apr 10, 2020)

The line between a good long mid face and a horse face is thin


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2020)

Also it is all about facial thirds 

Longer nose allows for lower set Eyebrows and short philtrum opposed to short nose which need higher set eyebrows and longer philtrum so op has point


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 10, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Also it is all about facial thirds
> 
> Longer nose allows for lower set Eyebrows and short philtrum opposed to short nose which need higher set eyebrows and longer philtrum so op has point


Wdym a short nose needs higher set eyebrows


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 10, 2020)

Morph Freddie with a longer midface


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Wdym a short nose needs higher set eyebrows








In order to be proportionate 

Low set eyebrows are maculine while short nose isn't


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 10, 2020)

It's useless OP, I've tried to spread the longishmidfacepill to this forum but they will cope as usual.


----------



## uglymofo (Apr 10, 2020)

mogs to death u lil one stop coping


----------



## slime (Apr 10, 2020)

I hate when people cope by trying to make established theories seem incorrect. A good compact midface includes a vertically small philtrum and low set eyebrows.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 10, 2020)

Doomerteen said:


> The line between a good long mid face and a horse face is thin


THIS. A few mm off can be devastating.


----------



## slime (Apr 10, 2020)

Also this guy most certainly has a compact midface, you are retarded.


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 10, 2020)

slime said:


> I hate when people cope by trying to make established theories seem incorrect. A good compact midface includes a vertically small philtrum and low set eyebrows.


Fuck your theories moron nobody cares. What looks good looks good. End of story. I showed you what's ideal and what's not.



if you fucking think his middle third is ideal you need a shot in your brain


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2020)

slime said:


> I hate when people cope by trying to make established theories seem incorrect. A good compact midface includes a vertically small philtrum and low set eyebrows.








Shorter middle third & longer lower third is better than longer middle third and shorter lower third still 

But ideally its proportionte with middle third hving slightly long nose and masculine lowset eyebrows


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 10, 2020)

slime said:


> Also this guy most certainly has a compact midface, you are retarded.
> 
> View attachment 347211








Compact mid face my ass fuck outta here coper


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 10, 2020)

coping horse faced cuck
@PubertyMaxxer jfl at u too, im disappointed rofl


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> @PubertyMaxxer jfl at u too, im disappointed rofl


Why bro swallow the harmony & dimorphism pill


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 10, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> coping horse faced cuck


Imagine making out with a girl and your little shrinked nose's tip touching hers. HOW PATHETIC ARE YOU.


----------



## william (Apr 10, 2020)

complaining about long midface is just mentalcel cope for why they are still a virgin


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 10, 2020)

*THIS IS WHAT A TRUE IDEAL MAN LOOKS LIKE *


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 10, 2020)

@Lorsss can we ban retards like these who try to purposely shit on established scientific theories?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> coping horse faced cuck
> @PubertyMaxxer jfl at u too, im disappointed rofl


https://looksmax.org/threads/short-mid-face-is-not-ideal.125249/post-2120202


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 10, 2020)

Gudru said:


> @Lorsss can we ban retards like these who try to purposely shit on established scientific theories?


Keep crying for me butthurt bitch. My longfacepill thread will forever live rent free in your pathetic mind


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 10, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/short-mid-face-is-not-ideal.125249/post-2120202







dont cope anything longer than this is over tier


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 10, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 347223
> 
> dont cope anything longer than this is over tier


Disgusting. His nose too short his lips too up. Legit bad


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 347223
> 
> dont cope anything longer than this is over tier


Imagine chico with lower set Eyebrows and longer nose 

Would look more masculine while still being proportionate ( facial thirds) 

Now you could argue it destroys his Prettyboy harmony but thats nother discussion


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 10, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> Disgusting. His nose too short his lips too up. Legit bad


i feel bad for u son, whats ur midface ratio and fwhr?


PubertyMaxxer said:


> Imagine chico with lower set Eyebrows and longer nose
> 
> Would look more masculine while still being proportionate ( facial thirds)
> 
> Now you could argue it destroys his Prettyboy harmony but thats nother discussion


lower set eyebrows? maybe would look more masculine but would look less attractive we could argue
longer nose? 🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i feel bad for u son, whats ur midface ratio and fwhr?


1.06 and 1.74


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 10, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> 1.06 and 1.74


didnt ask u but not bad for midface
also did u measure ur fwhr to the bottom of eyebrows? i feel like u did it to top or middle
https://looksmax.org/threads/sugges...ful-tool-to-measure-them.125238/#post-2119791read this thread to understand why its measured how it is


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lower set eyebrows? maybe would look more masculine but would look less attractive we could argue
> longer nose? 🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢



Okay imagine if chico keeps his short nose and gets lowset eyebrows 
That would fuck up his facial thirds ratios and look extremely bad


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 10, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Okay imagine if chico keeps his short nose and gets lowset eyebrows
> That would fuck up his facial thirds ratios and look extremely bad
> 
> View attachment 347225


cope


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> cope








Just hve fucked up facial thirds theory 

Slightly long nose + lowset Eyebrows = ideal midface


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 10, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 347227
> 
> 
> Just hve fucked up facial thirds theory
> ...


thats kind of a bad example
if u made chico's eyebrows lower set then yeah it would be ideal for his nose to be slightly slightly longer
but still, that would just mean his fwhr would stay the same lol
chico is perfect as is anyway


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> thats kind of a bad example
> if u made chico's eyebrows lower set then yeah it would be ideal for his nose to be slightly slightly longer
> but still, that would just mean his fwhr would stay the same lol
> chico is perfect as is anyway


Fwhr would stay the same 
Midface ratio would get lower though 

But still better bc of addeed dimorphism 
Imagine @Lorsss with lowset eyebrows and longer nose to still have proportionate facial thirds


----------



## slime (Apr 10, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> *THIS IS WHAT A TRUE IDEAL MAN LOOKS LIKE *








You are retarded if you think this guy has a long midface or longish midface. The average FHWR is 1.7 while the average midface ratio is like .9, shit lower than that is long. You are an idiot.


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 10, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i feel bad for u son, whats ur midface ratio and fwhr?





slime said:


> View attachment 347246
> 
> 
> You are retarded if you think this guy has a long midface or longish midface. The average FHWR is 1.7 while the average midface ratio is like .9, shit lower than that is long. You are an idiot.


I didn't say it's ideal in this particular video. Actually his forehead should be shorter in order for his mid face to appear longer. Just take into consideration the pics I posted in the beginning of the thread.


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Apr 10, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> View attachment 347204


TBH


----------



## slime (Apr 10, 2020)

You are pathetic and have 0 idea of what you say. Leave before I destroy you. 



(First guy, Aleksa Gavrilovic)







(This emo twink isn't attractive)


----------



## GarixTheChad (Apr 10, 2020)

What the actual fuck


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2020)

GarixTheChad said:


> What the actual fuck


Second looks better


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 10, 2020)

slime said:


> You are pathetic and have 0 idea of what you say. Leave before I destroy you.
> View attachment 347269
> (First guy, Aleksa Gavrilovic)
> View attachment 347270
> ...


What's your point fucking idiot? The point of the post was to compare the dudes I posted (who obviously have longer mid faces) with the other guys with their shitty mid faces. I didn't try to make a general statement about ideal ratios and all that you fucking incels love to do. Take your calculator and them red green triangles and squares and shove them up your insecure ass


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 10, 2020)

long midface kills people

short midface never killed anybody

its pretty obvious short - below average midface is ideal,


----------



## riftpersiancat (Apr 10, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> *IMMA KEEP SPAMMING THIS UNTIL EVERY LAST ONE OF YOU COPERS UNDERSTAND. SHORT MID FACE IS FOR FEMALES. SHORT MID FACE SIGNALS SHORT FACIAL HEIGHT,WEAKNESS AND DWARFISM*
> 
> 
> View attachment 347048
> ...


cope


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 10, 2020)

if u need help understanding that short midface is ideal, morph anyone with a good lower third. youll immediately realize that a short midface and square lower third go hand in hand. heres an example:




long midface good lower third




short midface good lower third

as u can see, the one with the short midface looks more bully-esque. also wtf is the cope of "narrow jaw is ideal???" i kinda understand the midface cope but narrow jaw, especially setback chin, is the biggest cope ive ever heard in my life jfl


----------



## justadude (Apr 12, 2020)

honestly the best mid face is one that isnt super short or fucking long. why is there such a debate over this? long horse face looks shit so does an extremely compact midface.


----------



## didntreadlol (Apr 12, 2020)

negative IQ thread


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 25, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> *IMMA KEEP SPAMMING THIS UNTIL EVERY LAST ONE OF YOU COPERS UNDERSTAND. SHORT MID FACE IS FOR FEMALES. SHORT MID FACE SIGNALS SHORT FACIAL HEIGHT,WEAKNESS AND DWARFISM*
> 
> 
> View attachment 347048
> ...


FWHR is what matters the most. A short midface due to a good FWHR is ideal, not an actual short midface to where the nose is extremely short like a woman's should be.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Apr 25, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> FWHR is what matters the most. A short midface due to a good FWHR is ideal, not an actual short midface to where the nose is extremely short like a woman's should be.


Asians have high fwhr right?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 25, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Asians have high fwhr right?


Yes, but shit ESR which is bad.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Apr 25, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Yes, but shit ESR which is bad.


Whats esr?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Apr 25, 2020)

greycel tier thread


----------



## I-Like-BP (Apr 25, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 347207
> 
> 
> In order to be proportionate
> ...


That’s bs. Pitt had perfect face and his nose to brows is shorter than chin to nose and brow ti hair


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 25, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Whats esr?


Eye Separation Ratio


----------



## Deleted member 6427 (Apr 25, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Fucking greycels


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 25, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> View attachment 347214
> 
> 
> Compact mid face my ass fuck outta here coper


Your grandfather in your avi has a short midface stop the cope


Mr.cope said:


> Your grandfather in your avi has a short midface stop the cope


Nvm that’s a morph
Still has a short midface though


----------



## Stingray (Apr 25, 2020)

Dogshit thread


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Apr 25, 2020)

Shit thread


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 25, 2020)

Sounds like something a longmidfacecel would say


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 25, 2020)

none are long tho


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 25, 2020)

have u ever seen a long midface


----------



## PurplePaintBox (Apr 25, 2020)

very low iq thread


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 26, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> have u ever seen a long midface


Have u ever seen a short mid face?


PurplePaintBox said:


> very low iq thread


Stfu greycel


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 26, 2020)

slime said:


> View attachment 347246
> 
> 
> You are retarded if you think this guy has a long midface or longish midface. The average FHWR is 1.7 while the average midface ratio is like .9, shit lower than that is long. You are an idiot.


The average midface is supposed to be 1.0 on the dot I thought. The vast amount of people here have a ratio over .9


----------



## slime (Apr 26, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> The average midface is supposed to be 1.0 on the dot I thought. The vast amount of people here have a ratio over .9


The ideal midface ratio is 1.0-1.03ish average is lower.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a .9 midface ratio, it never began tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Apr 26, 2020)

My midface 1.102 and fhwr 1.976 
I thought this was fine 

Who's coping those with long or short midface 

Dosnt it heavily depend on other features aswell?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 13, 2021)

indeed, a longer mid face is ideal


----------



## datboijj (Jan 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> indeed, a longer mid face is ideal


I disagree. Short face is better it just needs to be BIG features that are very UPWARD and forward grown
For example Tyson beckford has bigger MOUTH and CHEEKBONES
than chico with a lot more upward growth


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 13, 2021)

datboijj said:


> I disagree. Short face is better it just needs to be BIG features that are very UPWARD and forward grown
> For example Tyson beckford has bigger MOUTH and CHEEKBONES
> than chico with a lot more upward growth
> 
> ...


yeah but I lack that


----------

